
Expatriates choosing to leave the U.S. rather than pay taxes - spking
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/11/expatriates-choosing-to-leave-the-us-rather-than-pay-taxes.html
======
dalke
Every year this story comes out, every year I double-check to see if it's a
repost from last year, and indeed, every year it's a new report about how ever
more Americans have renounced US citizenship because of the annoying and even
spiteful tax and accounting policies we have in place for Americans living
overseas.

I wonder if it really is reaching a plateau, as the end suggests might be
happening. With "only" ~4,000 people giving up US citizenship/year, it's a
relatively small drop in the bucket of the 3-6 million Americans living
overseas.

